# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Blum vs Hettich Drawer Decision

## el_caro

I am about to order a new kitchen and have narrowed down to 2 kitchen manufacturers who have been around a long time. 
One firm uses exclusively Blum and the other exclusively Hettich draw runners/soft closers. 
Is it just a Ford vs Holden difference or is there really significantly more to it?  The kitchen will cost around $40K without appliances.  I am not wishing to get hung up on demanding the absolute best but do not wish to compromise on quality. 
Should I have any concerns with either of these 2 brands?  Are there different models within the brands that I should insist on?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Are they using Tandem Box (Blum) and Innotech (Hettich)? If so, not much difference in performance, would be more of a price thing for them, one may use Blum hinges and drawers the other Hettich. The more they purchase the better the deal, same as every other trade. 
Hettich should be cheaper, but not in quality by any stretch. Blum are innovative but you pay for it. 
A few differences exist, you can get white or stainless/onyx in both brands, boxed sides or gallery rails x1 or x2, also there are different weight capacity runners 30kg or 65kg for Blum. 
I'd be happy with either...

----------


## el_caro

Thanks for your comments.
Have not asked which models they are proposing to install and will pursue this Monday.  Sounds like this will not be the deal breaker either way.

----------


## Godzilla73

For the cash you're talking, i'd be bummed if they are suggesting Blum Metabox or Hettich Multitech will suffice.  :Shock:

----------


## el_caro

The cost is due to the size of the kitchen which is significantly above average size.

----------


## arms

> The cost is due to the size of the kitchen which is significantly above average size.

  blum and hettich are on a par ,blum on one hand has spent years promoting their product so that layman/woman automatically think it is the better product .Over the years i have found that blum,hettich and grass are all similar in preformance ,all carry the same guarantee,all are made similar ,some companies prefer to use one or an other simply for the reason that their factory is set up for one type of drawer .

----------


## el_caro

Thanks Tom. Your advice is appreciated.

----------


## Pitto

i like the innotec drawer system. I think its on par with the Blum, but i also like the Grass Novapro system too. 
all are on par, and i dont think you could tell the mechanical difference between them. 
I like the Metabox standard metalsided drawer over the Multitec. the Multitec has a weird plastic clip to hold the drawerfront on, and the Metabox inserta bracket is dead easy for assembly.

----------


## el_caro

I eventually decided on the supplier with the Blum hardware for a number of reasons which in a small way included the hardware.

----------

